# My boss is good to me



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

So the other week ago I asked my boss if he could get me some Cubans. He said “I got you”. Well last Sat he decided to get hammered before service. Needless to say I carried him though said service. It was quite hilarious for me to observe. Yet sucked with all the extra stuff I had to do. Today would have been our mon but he closed the restaurant, and bought all of us tickets to a Flogging Molly show tonight. When I got to the restaurant to get pick up the tickets he said I got something for you. I was super stocked thinking it was some Cubans. Well it was plus a lil TY for having his back on sat. I’m super stocked right now























An St.DuPont and a dozen Cubans. Thanks boss!!!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice!!!! Although now I understand why the menu prices are so high...


----------



## Bipolar (Jun 23, 2021)

Man that is a good boss right there!! It’s always good to feel appreciated!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Me first and the Gimmie Gimmes just took the stage!! Punk covers, let’s go!!!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Flogging Molly for the win!!!


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

Man can he have a talk to my boss!?!?

very nice selection brutha you will enjoy those


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

I’m brand new into the CC game. I’m so looking forward to it. I may even turn the DuPont into a Cuban-dor just saying


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Dude….The Gimmies?!?….Flogging Molly?!?…and Cubans?!? Really couldn’t get any better than that. Well played on your boss’s part.

BTW….caught Flogging Molly and The Dropkick Murphys co-headline tour a couple years back. AMAZING SHOW!!


----------

